# selling skis



## luckylittlered (Apr 3, 2009)

I want to sell two pairs of men's skis. Does anyone know where the best place to sell them is? ebay seems kind of lame.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

click the swap tab above and put your ad in


----------

